# New York: Free Tickes to Met Opera & NY Philharmonic



## msegers

THE only thing better than a gala opening night? Seeing the show beforehand -- for free.

That's reason enough to run to the Met Opera's Lincoln Center box office Sunday at noon, when it'll start giving away 3,000 tickets to the final dress rehearsal of Puccini's "Tosca," starring Finland's firebrand soprano Karita Mattila; James Levine will conduct.

Tickets -- limited to one pair per person -- are good for Thursday's rehearsal, which begins at 11 a.m. For more info, visit metopera.org.

Early birds can snag free tickets Wednesday morning to see the New York Philharmonic rehearse for its big season opener that night. You'll be able to watch new music director Alan Gilbert put the Phil and guest-star soprano Renée Fleming through their paces in a program of Messiaen, Berlioz and more that morning at 9:45.

General admission tickets will be handed out at 8 a.m. on Lincoln Center's Josie Robertson Plaza, in front of Avery Fisher Hall; nyphil.org.

From _The New York Post_
http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/theater/free_classical_tickets_BdKBoaEeDtyEs259QGA0ZI

Also, the NY Philharmonic will be broadcast on PBS.


----------

